# My Fish Rescue.



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

So today my husband comes home and tells me that a coworker has a unknown fish and a tank he no longer wants. The coworker said he was going to flush the fish alive if I did not take them. So of course I agreed.
When we got there I found out it was a decently large goldfish (about 6 inches) in a 29 gallon that was only filled up about an inch. The water was so black I could barely see him. There was calcium marks on the water line meaning he had it in 1 inch of water for quite some time.
He also gave me a 10 gallon with long since dead crabs in it. :/
When I got home I went to take the goldfish out so I could begin cleaning and to my surprise underneath the goldfish was a Yoyo Loach (about 4 inches)! I caught them both and cleaned the tank, it took me a good 5 hours to clean that tank. I found inside the tank: 4 mostly disintegrated pennies, 8 dead snails, 2 shards of glass, and a hershy kiss wrapper. On top of them having to live in that they also had not eaten in at least 2 weeks and had no filter or heater, the water temp was about 40 degrees.
I just got back from buying a new hood and a filter for the tank. I am also going to rehome the Yoyo as they need groups and I have noticed he is bullying the goldfish.
Also, I do not know if it is due to his neglect, the goldfish is permanently tilted, he swims, sleeps, and eats that way. Poor guy.
They have not stopped zooming around the tank since I put it up. They look happy. 
Here are some pictures of them and their newly cleaned up tank:


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Poor little guy. That loach is adorable, lol and I love the goldfishes cheeks.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah the goldfish does have nice markings. He has a red forehead, white cheeks, an orange body, and white fins.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Poor little thing, I bet his growth is permanently stunted.  He's a comet, so he should be in at least a 55 gallon with a double filter. How can people do that to fish?


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

The goldfish is also acting kinda weird. He does not seem to be able to find food very well. I tried to help him notice the food so I gave him some frozen bloodworms and he looked very excited but never seemed to manage a bite.
Also he spends hours in the left corner of the tank rubbing his face on the glass and bumping it with his body, almost like he is trying to bully his reflection. He also swims tilted.

Any insight into his behavior?
Would it be a bad idea to get him a friend?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Goldies are sociable and do better with friends, but not in that tank. You'd need a 75 gallon to hold two.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

While it is great that you took him in, it might be best to try to rehome him to someone with a pond. Comet goldfish get huge (6+ inches). Goldfish also like the be in groups of more than 3. With those size fish you will be looking at a 100+ gal tank. That's why I think finding someone with a goldfish or koi pond would be best. 

As to his behaviour, he is probably sick with something. Ammonia poisioning, flukes, parasites, something from those pennies. I really can't tell you, tho. Maybe the goldfish enthusiasts at thegab.org could. I'm not very knowledgeable on diseases and disorders. 

For a friend, I would hold off until you know what you are going to do with him. Goldfish are messy and large. 29 gal is the smallest you would want to keep a fancy goldie in (and even then only one of the smallest breeds). It might be a better idea to place a few mirrors around the tank. Kinda like we do with bettas except your goldie won't flare. :lol:


----------



## Hanky (Feb 1, 2012)

yea sooner or later he'll need a bigger tank or pond, but at least you saved his life. goodjob


----------



## shadow123 (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm glad that you rescued them!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

This HAS to be the #1 horrible event that I have ever heard a fish go through!
When you were explaining the things in the water, I couldn't help, but think that (THIS IS WHAT WE ARE DOING TO THE OCEAN). All of those rappers and things are just get tossed in the ocean and we are creating and have been creating a huge sewer.

I'm happy that this had a nice happy ending..well..Beginning for you anyway.


----------



## NewFishyOwner (Dec 24, 2011)

Wow that was a good thing you did. To think someone might do this to their pet I'm glad you saved them.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

A few days ago I got Pacer a new friend. I got her in the adoption section of my local fish store. She is a common goldfish close to his size, her name is Pushy.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow they are really big goldfish! Pushy is a nice color. Any reason for the name Pushy?


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> Wow they are really big goldfish! Pushy is a nice color. Any reason for the name Pushy?


 Their names are both themed from the game Fallout New Vegas. Pacer is a character on the game and Pushy is a unique weapon.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Those goldfish aren't going to be able to stay in that tank for long. Common goldfish are active, messy, and large. Commons like yours regularly get over 6 inches and up to a foot long. You will need a 100 gal or larger tank to keep both of those fish. They are better suited for a pond rather than a tank. Your best bet is to find someone with a pond or build one yourself.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Aluyasha said:


> Their names are both themed from the game Fallout New Vegas. Pacer is a character on the game and Pushy is a unique weapon.


Ah, I see. Very interesting.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

bettalover2033;979209 All of those rappers and things are just get tossed in the ocean and we are creating and have been creating a huge sewer.
[/quote said:


> Well... if we're throwing rappers in the ocean can we start with Lil'Wayne?
> 
> Seriously though, apparently theres a mass of garbage quickly coming up on the size of China floating around out there.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

+1 to KoiMaiden. It's great that they have clean water and friends, but if you can't get them into a pond or larger tank, it is a bit like being rescued by the Titanic.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Either way, they are having a better life than they would if you hadn't come along. They are beautiful.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I just bought a 60g w/ everything off of craigslist for only $100! I will be putting them in that once it is ready.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

That's great for the time being, but commons really need larger tanks. It's a shame that they are still sold in every fish store because they are much better pond fish than tank fish. The one you rescued probably already has some stunting issues, but it will grow more with proper diet and good water quality. Your new one will get well over 6 inches possibly close to a foot. That's a huge fish to keep in that space. Not to mention goldfish are active swimmers. If the rescue is a slower swimmer, you could get him a fancy buddy (or two as goldfish like the company of conspecifics) as those will be better suited for a 60 gal than 2 common goldfish.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Our comet definitely has some stunting issues (was kept in a 15 litre tank with two other fish, then a 90 litre before we found out about goldfish). He still hit ten inches no problem. I hate it when petshops sell them - our local does a deal for members where if you buy a 20 litres tank, you get TWO free comets. Grr.

He's going in a pond in a few weeks with another rescue.


----------

